# I think Sam might be dyslexic...



## tnyr5 (Dec 6, 2021)

Ordered a 34cm supardii, got a 43cm supardii lol.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 6, 2021)

Don't complain! Beautiful plant.


----------



## Markhamite (Dec 6, 2021)

Sam's just generous. Beautiful plant.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 6, 2021)

Dyslexia in excelsis!


----------



## abax (Dec 6, 2021)

You had a very lucky day...hooray!


----------



## paphfreak (Dec 6, 2021)

I find he gives larger plants when the smaller ones run out.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2021)

Cool!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 7, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Ordered a 34cm supardii, got a 43cm supardii lol. View attachment 30957


I saw these at his greenhouse in June. Pretty sure it’s the same batch. All uniform size; this one looks substantially larger since then!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 6, 2022)

Very nice!


----------

